# First Test Cycle



## jpreston250300 (Mar 23, 2020)

First Cycle of Test C.  

Age - 37

Eliminated *most* gluten and all alcohol Jan. 1

Lifting on and off for years, got out of routine with work last year, on and off. Too much beer and boating. 

Started on 150mg per week starting January 20th, one inject per week

400 per week  starting February 20th, two injects per week

600 per week starting March 20th, 2 injects


Results are from February 20th to March 16th, 

I’ve been hitting gym hard, 6 days a week.  Plus mountain biking quite a bit.


Going to focus on macros and add more calories.


Only thing, joints hurt.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 23, 2020)

I would never suggest someone to use a drug, but i on the other hand would consider adding some Deca!


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 23, 2020)

Over anavar?  

Dosage?  



Sicwun88 said:


> I would never suggest someone to use a drug, but i on the other hand would consider adding some Deca!


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 23, 2020)

Easier to see,

increase of skeletal muscle mass of 10 lbs

lost 10.8 lbs of fat,

19% to 13% bf


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## SFGiants (Mar 23, 2020)

1st cycle should just be 500mg test from start to finish adding NOTHING especially deca


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 23, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Easier to see,
> 
> increase of skeletal muscle mass of 10 lbs
> 
> ...



That's pretty impressive man, good job!


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> 1st cycle should just be 500mg test from start to finish adding NOTHING especially deca



X2. 

Your plan right now is a month of basically TRT, then a month at 400, then a month at 500.

Thst first month is essentially a waste, since 150mg will only put you a little higher than normal levels, but probably still within physiological levels. You'll be shutting yourself down for no benefits that month.

Pick either 400 or 500 per week, and stick to it, barring anything unforeseen.


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice JP. I’m on a very very similar run. Keep it up bud


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 23, 2020)

Also JP our stats are practically IDENTICAL...but youre a couple years older


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 23, 2020)

I did the low dose per doctor, prescribed 200 per week test c while watching blood work. I have a good doctor.


Went to 400 after 3 weeks, been running on 400 for past 4 weeks. 

just bumped to 600 and going to run that for 4 to 8 more weeks depending.

Doctor will help with pct if I go that route. Possibly with HGH.  

First rodeo, doing well. 

Glad I found the UG - great knowledge here.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 30, 2020)

Another month gone by, was 197, now 203.

+6 lbs, no access to body access to the inbody


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 30, 2020)

JP spend more time and effort in your diet..............don't over-think it ....KISS


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 30, 2020)

Good point,


trying to get to 40/30/20 ratio of 4000 per day but it’s the hardest part.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 30, 2020)

And enjoy the ride...........


----------



## jpreston250300 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## jpreston250300 (Apr 12, 2020)

Had a good wreck on mountain bike yesterday, will force me to do more abs, wrist messed up...making good results, need to lean up


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)

At 210 now, first cycle nearing end.  

Two more weeks, Just starting HcG - will be a blast and cruise from now on.  Have been extremely happy with results from Test C, NPP, var cycle and limited home gym.  

Come a long way since last year


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)

infiniti q50s 0 60


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)

March 4th - 194 lbs and a few weeks into cycle.


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I would never suggest someone to use a drug, but i on the other hand would consider adding some Deca!




Sicwun

Good looking out on the joints, several acl, pcl and ankle surgeries. This seriously helped. 

Ended up running 200mg test c, 100 mg NPP - 3 injects per week.  

Will be on Deca during cruise and next cycle for sure.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 9, 2020)

Been cutting and cleaning up - those photos were from May 18th.  Been finishing out with M.E. which IMO is amazing.  Will need to some updated photos with the M.E. addition.

Hovering at 205 but B/F has gone down quite a bit.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 9, 2020)

Same weight at the last picture 3 weeks ago. For the last 3 weeks I’ve dropped my test to 125 twice a week and added masteron 200 twice a week.  With some TNE on those brutal mountain biking days, can go all day with that stuff.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn, I look much smaller now.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 9, 2020)

What do you all think of adding HGH for my cruise?


----------



## PZT (Jun 9, 2020)

wish I could afford HGH haha. Up the dose, lift the most lol


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unfortunately, it’s not that easy.

You have a lot more research to do....



PZT said:


> wish I could afford HGH haha. Up the dose, lift the most lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 13, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Damn, I look much smaller now.



But you look noticeably leaner.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 15, 2020)

My gym finally opened today - and was able to get a BF analysis.

These are my initial 2 results...….




50 gif


Test results from today....




50 gif


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 15, 2020)

Summary

------------------

Feb 20th

Weight - 191.6

Lean Body Mass - 155.2

Fat - 36.4

% Body Fat - 19%

---------------

March 16th - Last Day of Gym being open

Weight - 196.7

Lean Body Mass - 171.1

Body Fat - 25.6 lbs

% Body Fat - 13.1%

----------------------------

March 16th - Late April 

Clean bulk for a month and a half - up to 212 lbs at my heaviest. Wish I could have had results before cutting to see how much, if any lean mass that I lost during cutting

----------------------

June 15th - Cutting for last 45 days - lots of mountain biking and lifting every day.

Weight - 195 lbs

Lean Body Mass - 183.2 lbs

Body Fat - 11.7 lbs

% Body Fat - 5.9%



Looking forward to next bulking cycle - pretty good for summer now.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2020)

What’s the method for BF testing?

take it with a grain of salt, whatever it is. I don’t think anybody on this board is under 6% unless they are stepping on stage that day


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 15, 2020)

ive seen some dexa scans count water weight as lean muscle mass.

regardless, that error is pretty marginal to the gains you made so far. good stuff!


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice log man, great progress so far


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 23, 2020)

I will have to check and see what they are using.  I am finishing my cycle with a bit of Mast. but glad to see the results have improved even if the % are off.  

Have been doing 15 miles a day of steep elevation change gnarley mountain biking burning around 1500 - 2000 cal. / day, not counting for lifting.  

I'm lean enough, time to put on more size after a bit of a break. 






Jin said:


> What’s the method for BF testing?
> 
> take it with a grain of salt, whatever it is. I don’t think anybody on this board is under 6% unless they are stepping on stage that day


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks DeadHead


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 23, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


>



Looking good.   Maybe lay off so much makeup though.  lol  

Seriously, good work brother.  Keep it up.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jun 23, 2020)

So I plan on starting my cruise of 125 Test C. per week twice a week.

Some Test Suspension once a week or so.

Start next cycle in October.

I have 4 months of HGH I was planning to use in my TRT cruise. Those experienced, would you use in now or wait until next cycle, or run it now and during next cycle, 8 months total?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jun 26, 2020)

Solid progress! Keep up the good work dude:32 (1):


----------



## jpreston250300 (Jul 28, 2020)

Basically one year ago, didn’t start working out at all until Jan 2020




bbcode image



and today, I still have a lot more to go






**** I was fat, damn beer


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Basically one year ago, didn’t start working out at all until Jan 2020
> 
> 
> bbcode image
> ...



January is 8 months ago. Not a year. Don’t sell yourself short. 

Outstanding work. 

Also and outstanding make up collection. Can we see the pics of you in drag?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2020)

Good progress man!


----------



## DOOM (Jul 28, 2020)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jpreston250300 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

Man, you've come a long way from where you started. Looking good brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Man, you've come a long way from where you started. Looking good brother!


Agreed


----------



## eazy (Sep 6, 2021)

Fantastic progress. Nice work.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

jpreston250300 said:


>


Getting thicker than a Snicker!!!  🤩🤩


----------



## PZT (Sep 8, 2021)

awesome progress


----------



## jpreston250300 (Sep 17, 2021)

A few better pics


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 17, 2021)

Bro I just scrolled through this and it put a smile on my face and I’m at the gym.. your progress is fucking kick ass and you look insane.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

teeth/10 body 9/10


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

Looking sick bro. Keep it up.


----------

